# ND Muzzleloading Regs



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

If you have a ND resident deer gun tag unfilled after the regular season, can you use it during the muzzleloading season? Someone told me they did that in the past, but I can't find where it discusses it in the ND deer regs. Thanks.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Only if it is one of the extra doe tags. They can be used for any season, any weapon but must be used in the unit on the tag.


----------

